# Past tense



## Jocaste

Holà,

A beginner's question on the Catalan past tense.

If one uses the verb anar to form the past such as in the sentence _"Ahir la vaig veure", _could there be any other verb used to form the equivilant of the English immediate future or French futur proche tense(s).

For example, in French one could say "Je vais aller à la gare" (I'm going to go to the station)

In Catalan would such a sentence simply be translated by the future tense?

Gràcies.


----------



## smeraldo esmerat

- On estas?
- *Vaig cap a la estació*. 
it express also an inmediate future.
I hope it will be useful for you.


----------



## ernest_

Only if you are *literally* going somewhere.
Otherwise, you should be using future tense.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

La forma _anar a + infinitiu_ per a expressar un futur només es pot fer servir en passat: _Anava a sortir, quan van trucar a la porta._


----------



## 26naitsirc

MarieSuzanne said:


> La forma _anar a + infinitiu_ per a expressar un futur només es pot fer servir en passat: _Anava a sortir, quan van trucar a la porta._


Em sona una mica forçat. Jo diria més aviat "Sortia de casa quan van trucar a la porta" o "Mentre sortia de casa van trucar a la porta"


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Potser no s'utilitza gaire, però és una forma totalment correcta.


----------



## Favara

Trobe que parla d'_anar_(present) + _a_, com al futur immediat del francès o el _going to_ anglès. És a dir, com a _vaig a veure com està_, o a _vaig a escriure al fòrum_. Es diu almenys al PV, el que no puc dir és si és normatiu o no.
D'altra banda, la construcció en passat de la MarieSuzanne a mi em pareix perfectament comuna, gens forçada.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Jo crec que no és normativa, perquè es presta a confusions: _Vaig a escriure _i _vaig escriure _sonen igual.


----------



## Favara

No n'estic segur de com s'ho faran a altres llocs, però ací la sol·lució és tan simple com allargar la vocal pronunciant-la el doble de temps:
A anar = "aanar"; ell va a anar = "ell va aanar"
Si són més de dues vocals fem una pausa com pots veure.


----------



## betulina

Si la construcció "anar a + infinitiu" és correcta o no es va discutir en aquest fil: futur amb anar + a. Si voleu continuar comentant-ho, ho podeu fer allà.

Gràcies. 

betulina
(moderadora)


----------

